# How to correct repetitive warning generated from desktop-installer?



## teo (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello!

How to correct the repetitive warnings generated after installing GUI via desktop-installer?  This warning is constantly generated in the terminal.

```
Broadcast Message from root@home.com
        (no tty) at 13:49 UTC...

Warning: Battery is at -1 minutes.
Broadcast Message from root@home.com
        (no tty) at 13:50 UTC...

Warning: Battery is at -1 minutes.

Broadcast Message from root@home.com
        (no tty) at 13:51 UTC...

Warning: Battery is at -1 minutes.

Broadcast Message from root@home.com
        (no tty) at 13:52 UTC...

Warning: Battery is at -1 minutes.
```


----------



## Eli Boaz (Sep 26, 2018)

Please look at the solution in this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/thinkpad-t430-battery-status-problem.64426


----------

